# Zipper my Tivo w/o losing current recordings



## glen4cindy (Jul 18, 2003)

I hope this question has not been asked and answered, but, I searched and did not find a direct answer, and I hope this is the correct forum as well.

Can I replace the current drive in my DirecTivo with a bigger drive, maintain everything currently stored on the stock drive, and THEN run The Zipper to obtain the upgraded features The Zipper adds to my drive?

I want to pull the original drive, and store it. I want to use a new & bigger drive with all the upgrades, but, I really don't want to lose all of my recordings and Season Pass and everything else.

Thanks!


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## Conklin (Feb 12, 2005)

glen4cindy said:


> Can I replace the current drive in my DirecTivo with a bigger drive, maintain everything currently stored on the stock drive, and THEN run The Zipper to obtain the upgraded features The Zipper adds to my drive?


You can upgrade your drive first with all the recordings, season passes etc...And then store your original wich you really should do anyway. Then zipper the new bigger drive with all your stuff the Zipper leaves them unharmed.

Conklin.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Conklin said:


> You can upgrade your drive first with all the recordings, season passes etc...And then store your original wich you really should do anyway. Then zipper the new bigger drive with all your stuff the Zipper leaves them unharmed.
> 
> Conklin.


yes.
How? Google "HINSDALE". its a fairly strait foward guide. Its NOT as simple as an instantcake iso, but it is doable.


----------



## glen4cindy (Jul 18, 2003)

Okay, now then, I guess I need to know how to image the old drive to the new? Can this be done with a Linux utility? If so, which one?

Thanks again.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

glen4cindy said:


> Okay, now then, I guess I need to know how to image the old drive to the new? Can this be done with a Linux utility? If so, which one?
> 
> Thanks again.


Did you read hinsdale? Yes I know its long but it tells you step by step what you need and what to do, exactly what utils and exactly what commands to type. Short of giving your tivo to someone else to do this for it won't get easier. After you restore and expand to the new drive apply the zipper.

Edit: either go to google, type in "hinsdale" and click I'm feeling lucky or

http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/index9.html


----------



## Conklin (Feb 12, 2005)

Since this is your first time upgrading your drive be sure to read the Hinsdale guide thuroghly. 







Conklin.


----------



## glen4cindy (Jul 18, 2003)

Thanks very much.

I think I read a guide a long time back called Hinsdale, but, this was before the
advent of DirecTivo's. I was not aware there was an updated version available.
I am very comfortable around PC's, Linux even Mac, so now that I have the proper direction from you fine folks here, I will be WELL on my way to making better features available to my DirecTivo.

Thanks again!


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

The Zipper instructions link directly to two specific guides for upgrading. One is Hinsdale, the other is Weaknees online interactive guide.


----------

